# Best rocks for demasoni



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Just asking what the title says in your opinion 
Thanks in advance


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Im still a noob to the world of cichlids but i have seen a lot of references to lace rock. I think the most important part is to have lots of caves and hiding spots.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 they come from rocky habitat and live in large groups, so get what you like that can have lots of sight line breaks and caves.

And to self promote...I've got lots of rocks available.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

What are some examples


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

cichlidspiro said:


> What are some examples


If you are asking me....from my link in sig...

KINGSTON WEATHER ROCK
    
   

and some quartz
 

also have some granite pieces...black, red, brown...same sized as the Kingston.

I could also sell the rocks in my running tank too... 









if you want a few or all, I can do a deal. Make an offer.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Do you have lace rock ?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

My preference is always for water worn, smooth rocks, which is what you normally see in watery environs; no sharp edges. I collect my rocks from the shore of Lake Ontario. Lots of varieties and colours.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Watch this video for some inspiration.






If you're looking for natural, you want lots of large rocks. Obviously, the size of your tank will limit you. The Kingston weathered stones are a great choice. I use these in my tanks as well as Jasper. At a rock yard, you should pay less than $1 a lbs.

Good luck!


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Thanks every one with your fast replies 
I'll take some pics of what I eventually find and how I set it up for the demasoni


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

Any rock would work really. I bought tons of lava rock when i first got into cichlids, loved the look of it. but it is sharper than most other rocks. It does provide tons of surface area for benficial bacteria though. I have a combination of lavarock and kingston weather rock in my tanks. 

One big upside to lava rock, because it's not smooth, it's easy to stack and build rock piles with 

Just make sure you're rocks rinsed properly and won't leech anything into your tank.

eg. Lava rock would destroy a marine tank in most cases. it can leech siliates into water if you buy stuff from home depot that was near other mixed rocks. it has a high mineral content


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I personally use granite, as it looks the nicest as isn't overly jagged.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

cichlidspiro said:


> Do you have lace rock ?


if you were asking me....No, just what is listed.


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have lava if your interested

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

